

Ask HN: How would one profit if a bubble existed and it burst? - smokestack

e.g., can I short Facebook?
======
ivan_ah
If you know exactly when the bubble will burst yes. But betting on derivatives
could be expensive if your predictions don't come out true.

IMHO, facebook can weather any bubble burst -- you might want to bet against
smaller companies, but most of them are not publicly traded.

